# A etymological article on Britain



## svalbard (Dec 24, 2016)

An interesting article from Dr Caitlin Green on a possible Phoencian/Punic influence on the landscape of Britain and Ireland ie Britain=Pritan Punic for tin. Isand of Tin
Ireland=weiryu Punic for copper. Island of Copper.

Caitlin Green: Some possible Phoenician/Punic names in Britain and Ireland


----------



## Venusian Broon (Dec 24, 2016)

Nice article.

I was scratching my head a little bit on why there would be a fair number of local parts of the UK named used Phoencian/Punic influence, when they seemed to have had such an ephemeral impact - trading posts and trading contacts it seems - and why the locals wouldn't have existing names in their own language.

However thinking about it, I'd probably accept Roman influence, who would have 'taken over' the population of Punic traders and hence may have used their knowledge and terms to name places and could have inserted them in everyday usage.

If that is the case it is interesting to see the possible extent of contacts and exploration north (I had a mental image of them stopping just in Cornwall for the tin! )


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 24, 2016)

That's really interesting - especially as it argues for a far more extensive Phoenician exploration of the west coast of Britain up through Scotland. It certainly seems credible that if Phoenicians were travelling directly to Cornwall, they might also explore for further resources in the British Isles from that base point.

Good find, @svalbard .


----------

